# Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel



## RycckG

Hello All...we have just purchased a 2013 Mercedes Sprinter RV and plan an extensive tour of Mexico, in search of our next home. (Still can't believe I'm saying it). I have been made aware that since 2007 all Diesel engines for US delivery require Ultra Low Sulfur Diesel and will not operate properly without it. And, I have also been told that outside of the baja and border towns, this ULSD is very hard to come by... Has any of you run into this issue?

Much Thanks,
Rick


----------



## monica40

you will not find any low sulfur diesel in Mexico -- do not know about border areas


----------



## monica40

monica40 said:


> you will not find any low sulfur diesel in Mexico -- do not know about border areas


for quite a few years, we travelled thru a lot of Mexico with our diesel pickup and never found it, not even at the border


----------



## RycckG

Am I over-blowing the concern, or does no one drive a modern diesel in Mexico. I can't imagine that every diesel in Mexico is older than 2007???


----------



## johnmex

monica40 said:


> for quite a few years, we travelled thru a lot of Mexico with our diesel pickup and never found it, not even at the border


We have had, over the last 10-15 years, 6-8 VW JETTA TDIs at work. Never once did we have a fuel related problem. 

According to Pemex, the diesel they sell is comparable to the diesel in most developed nations. http://www.ref.pemex.com/octanaje/24DIESEL.htmI I really don't know whether or not to believe Pemex... Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Pemex buys the refined diesel from the USA....


----------



## GARYJ65

johnmex said:


> We have had, over the last 10-15 years, 6-8 VW JETTA TDIs at work. Never once did we have a fuel related problem.
> 
> According to Pemex, the diesel they sell is comparable to the diesel in most developed nations. http://www.ref.pemex.com/octanaje/24DIESEL.htmI I really don't know whether or not to believe Pemex... Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Pemex buys the refined diesel from the USA....


You are right

http://eleconomista.com.mx/industri...portacion-diesel-se-multiplico-ocho-seis-anos


----------



## telcoman

I responded to someone else with this issue. You can run Mexican diesel in a vehicle designed fro ULSD. I have been traveling with someone with a late model Sprinter for the last 3 months. No problem, I am estimating he has used at least 10 tankfuls so far. You will not harm the engine. The problem is the particle filter. It will clog faster. It will regenerate itself. A particle filter has a fixed number of regen cycles, and they are expensive to replace. Now if you search the net you will find places that will bypass it and reprogram the computer to compensate. Good idea? Probably not from a warranty point of view (or the planets). You can of course just use Mexican diesel and do not tell your dealer the vehicle went to Mexico. Stations near the border do have USLD, all of Baja is now ULSD. Some stations near Mexico City & Guadalajara have USLD. Most of Mexico does not and according to my sources will not until 2015.


----------



## ehw23

Sounds like you guys are well informed.

Yes youre Sprinter will be fine. 
Yes there is ULSD in border areas and bigger cities.
And Mexico is not too far behind in terms of diesel, I have heard so many arguments for and against.

There are plenty of newer diesel passengers cars running around Mexico. 
I have a 2000 Jetta Turbo Diesel and it hasnt budged yet. Have read many other dieselers with same experience and NO PROBLEMS with Mexican diesel. 

Tip though, better to fill up at busier fuel stations so you dont get stale diesel! Not that it matters a whooole lot


----------

